# Door speakers.



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

Quick dumb question before I start prying on stuff (semi sarcastic lol)

Do the speaker covers pop off or do you have to take the door panel offf?

Thanks muchly.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Take off your panels, and while your adding those new speakers, get the dynamat or equivalent door panel squares, it helps get the best sound out of upgraded speakers by reducing vibrations carried through the door. You can find a set of 4 on eBay for $20 to $25 shipped or your local bestbuy for $20 a pair.
Later
Steve


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks brother. Yeahhh I have all my old system stuff, its just a pain after wiring up 4 different cars -_- 
If i do reinstall, prolly just have the local stereo shop to do the install, have it all nice n clean. 
Kinda anxious to see how my W7 sound- evil grin >


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got done installing a sub in my cruze and honestly my cruze may have been the easiest install i have done.


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> I just got done installing a sub in my cruze and honestly my cruze may have been the easiest install i have done.


Nice, there is def plenty of room in the trunk.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kris D said:


> Nice, there is def plenty of room in the trunk.


lol...i put a 10 in a ported box in there and it looks tiny...haha


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

haha yeahhh the w7 is only a 10 but in the JL enclosure takes up as much as a set of 10s or 12s lol...


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't buy the squares. For the same money, but a whole roll of fatmat and do the vast majority of the car.


----------

